# Mark Reizen at 90



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

There are plenty of exceptional instances of singers performing well past the usual retirement age, but none are quite as amazing to me as this. Reizen’s voice sounds exceptionally healthy for a 90 year old and this is not just a singer singing in old age but a beautiful piece of music making.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

This was an absolute pleasure to hear. Thanks Op. It completely raised my spirits. 👍😎


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Here’s a link to another fine performance by an older singer (69).


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Here’s a link to another fine performance by an older singer (69).


I love this performance.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This is one of my favorites. Along with Magda Olivero, these two had very strong and resilient muscles to keep them going long after the majority of singers.
Bless them both -- they brought so much joy to so many.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Where have the links gone?🤔


----------

